# Another job and more questions



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 24, 2014)

A big time hospital in my area had 13 paintings commissioned for inside their build and they approached me to see if I would be interested in photographing each painting. The photos would then be used to make prints. The paintings are up on the walls already and in theory I understand how to light them for this kind of copy work but have never done it. They have not said anything about pay yet other than it would be paid. 

so i guess my questions are: What is a reasonable amount to charge? Do you have any tips or tricks when it comes to photographing paintings?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2014)

I would do this as a 'straight time' job at whatever your hourly rate is.  As for lighting, a lot depends on the type of painting, and whether there's glass involved.  Water-colour is easy, but is often framed with glass; oil and acrylic don't usually have glass, but you have much more concern about specular highlights.  I would probably cross light them with very diffuse light sources (a couple of speedlights are likely sufficient unless they're rather large).


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2014)

Whoa hoss. Do you have your legal ducks in a row?

Does whoever made the paintings still own the copyright and the copyright to any derivatives, like prints, made from those paintings, or does the hospital now own the copyrights
Otherwise whoever made the paintings would need to have made some kind of a written agreement granting reproduction rights with the hospital or you.

http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ14.pdf


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 24, 2014)

KmH said:


> Whoa hoss. Do you have your legal ducks in a row?
> 
> Does whoever made the paintings still own the copyright and the copyright to any derivatives, like prints, made from those paintings, or does the hospital now own the copyrights
> Otherwise whoever made the paintings would need to have made some kind of a written agreement granting reproduction rights with the hospital or you.
> ...




good point. I have no idea but I will ask them and find out


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 24, 2014)

Talked with them and they do own the copyrights  to the paintings so no legal issues there.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 25, 2014)

'In theory' sounds like you'd need to try it out before getting into a paid job so you are sure the photos you provide will be professional quality and meet their needs and expectations. You obviously have talent as a photographer but I think for something specific that you haven't done before it would take some practice to make sure what you have in mind will work. 

Sites for pro photographers organizations like ASMP and PPA have info. on determining pricing, contracts, usage and licensing, etc. and have other business resources that might be worth looking into - might be info. that you'll use for future photography work.


----------

